# Solani Silver Flake



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

This is my first attempt at a review and it was my first taste of pipe tobacco so please take that into consideration. Upon opening the tin I was presented with a plastic bag folded over itself containing long flakes of a dark brown color with streaks of a lighter brown woven in kind of like the fat in a well marbled streak. After breaking the plastic seal I took a good whiff of the contents within. The smell was unfamiliar to me but I still found it pleasant. Its hard to describe exactly what it smelled like but I guess dark and fruity would work? 
First I will say that Silver Flake was a poor choice for me as a starter. I didn't know what the hell I was doing when packing it so my first few bowls were pretty rough. Even rubbing it out resulted in constant relights, almost no flavor, and a bit of tongue bite. The only thing keeping me from giving up on it was the flavor I got out of the first few puffs on the light up. 15 or so bowls smoked and many threads of advice read from people on this forum and I was finally able to keep the pipe lit for more than 5 minutes at a time. As my technique got better, so did my enjoyment of silver flake. 
For best results, I would fold, twist, and stuff the flake lightly into the bowl. I found the flavor to be very light. Much lighter than what what I was expecting since I'm used to the in-your-face flavors of cigars. I am pretty bad at picking out flavors and nuances in tobacco. I like what I like and cant really explain why but If I had to describe the taste id say it was like a very floral and clean tasting cigarette maybe? Well thats all I have to say about Silver Flake. Hope this review has been helpful and sorry if it seemed like rambling.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Sounds to me like your getting there and I have learned when starting out if the flavor isnt there jar it up and come back to it later on. Also I smoke many types at a time mixing them up from one smoke to another. This way the flavors are more pronounce from the last smoke. would you eat the same thing over and over for a week? Now I havent tried solani silver flake but do have some 633 tinned but it has only 3 months on it so I will wait. Thanks for the review and keep them coming! +RG


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank You. I forgot to note that I typed up this review about half a year ago. I forgot to post it and had it saved on my desk top. Great advice, I have been sampling other Solani and Esoterica blends. Some blends were better than others and my appreciation for Silver Flake has grown. I'll try to review them when I have the time.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Great start! You picked one of my faves and, at that, a world-class product. You also picked a flake that isn't especially easy to smoke for the flake-unexposed. Try crumbling and shredding some up into small pieces and fill a pipe lightly, compress gently, half full. There are wonders in Silver Flake.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a pipe newbie myself, and the Solani SF is my favorite so far (I ordered two more 100g tins after the fourth or fifth bowl). A great balance of sweet and spice in my opinion.

My girlfriend loves how it smells, which is not to be dismissed lightly


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Requesting a follow up review from Grey7 on Solani Silver. . .if for no other reason than to draw attention to this blend here on the Puff Reviews.

I second all the advice above, and would add that letting this blend dry for a while before smoking won't hurt it. I'm a huge fan of all the Solani blends which aren't heavily cased (W&B, Burley Flake, Silver, English). I'd ask the OP to rub out a tall bowl of Solani Silver, pack it gently, then let it sit for a couple of days. 

Smoke once the top is crispy dry, and the bottom still holds enough moisture to provide a long, even burn.

Yes, it's annoying to have to fuss over a blend. 
But I bet, in the end, you agree it's worth it!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Silver Flake is a great quality tobacco. I regularly buy tins as this both satisfies my itch and my wife's nose. Truly high quality.


----------

